

Is C++ Not Suitable For OOP? - cferwin
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/48320/is-c-not-suitable-for-oop

======
shasty
Yes, it most certainly is. But what C++ will ask of you is probably more than
all but he most disciplined engineer has to spend on an implementation.

It takes knowledge and maybe even wisdom across a development team to build a
sane, stable C++ application or system of any size.

If you think you have a team of A players then go for it, even they will
bicker and fuss over the implementation trivia that consume their cycles as
they try and build a solution.

But for some things, C++ is probably the best choice. Just know what those
things are before you take the plunge.

C++ is not a general purpose OOP language to be considered equally with even a
language like Java. If you dont have the discipline to rock C++ dont even try
it, it will kill you.

